# banshee will keine mp3s

## TB-Master

Gute Mittag zusammen, 

ich versuche nun schon den ganzen Morgen banshee zu installieren. Braucht ja einiges an testing paketen wie

gstreamer 0.10. Soweit aber kein Problem, banshee startet nun. Nur ein problem gibt es noch *g* und zwar werden die mp3s nicht abgespielt. Es wird nur eine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt: 

 *Quote:*   

> Error: [29.10.2006 14:34:31] (Wiedergabe Fehler) - You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
> 
> 

 

Weiß nun aber nicht was ich noch ändern kann ... mad ist in den useflags gesetzt ebenso ist das gstreamer mad plugin installiert. Das einzige was mir auffällt, im Plugins Fenster heißt es gst-player Version: 0.0.0.0 ... nur was versteht banshee unter gstplayer? 

Hier mal die komplette USE falgs mit denen ich banshee übersetzt habe: 

```
 + + aac    : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - daap   : Build with Daap support

 - - debug  : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc    : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + encode : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - - flac   : Adds support for the flac audio codec

 - - ipod   : Build with ipod support

 + + mad    : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - njb    : Build with njb audio player support

 + + vorbis : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

```

Meine vermutung ist, dass ich irgend ein entscheidendes paket nicht installiert habe *g* nur welches? 

toni

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ich kann Dir zwar leider keine Lösung für Dein Problem geben, aber dich evtl. auf einen anderen Player aufmerksam machen. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer guten xmms Alternative, oder?  :Wink: 

Ich bin mittlerweile bei audacious hängen geblieben. Der spielt alle von mir gewünschten Formate (mp3, ogg) und hat ebenfalls mit Radiostreams aus dem Web keine Probleme.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## TB-Master

*g* erraten  :Wink:  bin auch auf der suche nach ner alternative  :Wink: . Wobei ich vor allem noch eine musikdatenbank brauche .. das bietet glaube ich der von dir genannte player nicht. 

Zudem will ich auch auf gstreamer umstellen, habe bisher immer xine verwendet ... nur gibts da irgendwie kein musikverwaltungstool das die xine lib verwendet und auch ansonsten ist das Programmangebot für gstreamer größer ;-9. 

Glaube daher mittlerweile, dass das Problem mit banshee gar nicht direkt mit banshee zusammen häng, sondern mit gstreamer. Denn auch totem (mit gstreamer als backend) meckert über nciht vorhanden codecs beim abspielen von mp3s. Wie heißt denn das mp3 plugin für gstreamer? ist das nicht mad? 

Bin auch dankbar für ein tutorial mit gstreamer + mp3 support *g*. Vielliecht hilft das mal weiter. Habe jetzt schon verschiedene gstreamer plugins ausprobiert, aber noch nichts richtiges gefunden. 

Toni

----------

## psyqil

 *TB-Master wrote:*   

> nur gibts da irgendwie kein musikverwaltungstool das die xine lib verwendet

 Gibt's auch kein Mike Oldfield-Album von 1990? Oder kein Inuktitut-Wort für canis lupus?

----------

## TB-Master

ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst, ... aber so rein vermutlich stört dich dass ich einfach behauptet habe, dass es keine musikverwaltung gibt die auf xine-lib aufsetzt? Wenn ja dann geb mir nen tipp? Ich habe nichts gefunden. 

Im übrigen lies sich weder gstreamer noch banshee von deinem Latein beeindrucken. Bei mir hast du aber großen Eindruck geweckt, hört sich auf alle Fälle sehr gebildet an.  :Wink: 

Toni

----------

## schotter

ich würde dir noch folgendes empfehlen:

```
* media-sound/exaile [1]

     Available versions:  0.2.4

     Installed:           0.2.4

     Homepage:            http://www.exaile.org/

     Description:         Exaile is a media player aiming to be similar to KDE's AmaroK, but for GTK

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

```

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## psyqil

 *TB-Master wrote:*   

> ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst, ... aber so rein vermutlich stört dich dass ich einfach behauptet habe, dass es keine musikverwaltung gibt die auf xine-lib aufsetzt? Wenn ja dann geb mir nen tipp? Ich habe nichts gefunden. 
> 
> Im übrigen lies sich weder gstreamer noch banshee von deinem Latein beeindrucken. Bei mir hast du aber großen Eindruck geweckt, hört sich auf alle Fälle sehr gebildet an. 
> 
> Toni

 Ich hab' den Smiley vergessen, sorry.  :Embarassed:  Aber wie auch schotters post zu entnehmen ist, handelt es sich natürlich um amaroK

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Zudem will ich auch auf gstreamer umstellen

 

Warum? Wie du wohl gerade selbst feststellen kannst macht gstreamer nur Probleme. Zum Abspielen lässt sich das Teil nur in seltenen Fällen bewegen.

Nimm Amarok, dann brauchst du nicht mehr nach einem besseren player suchen und dich auch nicht mit gstreamer rumschlagen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TB-Master

hm ich blick solangsam nicht mehr durch. Von amaroK wurde mir abgeraten, da dieser kde-libs benötigt. Ich aber nur gnome installiert habe. Zudem ist das ein reltaiv schwacher rechner, daher hab ich nach etwas für gnome gesucht. Ist der resourcenverbrauch von amarok denn dann wirklcih so hoch? 

Exaile ist ja die gnome Kopie von amaroK? Nur setzt der jetzt wieder auf gstreamer auf *g* womit ich wieder gleich weit wäre. 

Aber wenn ihr nu sagt, dass gnome + amaroK kein problem ist bei 256mb ram und 1ghz celeron dann ist alles entschieden  :Wink: . 

Toni

----------

## chrib

 *TB-Master wrote:*   

> hm ich blick solangsam nicht mehr durch. Von amaroK wurde mir abgeraten, da dieser kde-libs benötigt. Ich aber nur gnome installiert habe. Zudem ist das ein reltaiv schwacher rechner, daher hab ich nach etwas für gnome gesucht. Ist der resourcenverbrauch von amarok denn dann wirklcih so hoch? 
> 
> Exaile ist ja die gnome Kopie von amaroK? Nur setzt der jetzt wieder auf gstreamer auf *g* womit ich wieder gleich weit wäre. 
> 
> Aber wenn ihr nu sagt, dass gnome + amaroK kein problem ist bei 256mb ram und 1ghz celeron dann ist alles entschieden . 
> ...

 

Also ich persönliche setzte hier Banshee und Gstreamer ein und beides tut einwandfrei. Hingegen konnte ich Amarok nie so ganz zum laufen kriegen und habs irgendwann gelassen. Und nur für ein einziges Programm kdelibs zu installieren, hielt ich dann auf für unnötig. Eventuell solltest Du mal einen Blick auf rhythmbox werfen oder gegebenenfalls die entsprechenden gst-plugins noch mal neu kompilieren.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hmm, hast mal auf der Homepage von banshee vorbeigeschaut?

-> http://banshee-project.org/Faq

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: My MP3 files will not play?
> 
> A: This is caused by not having MP3 support in your version of gstreamer. For Ubuntu Dapper, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 should do it. 
> ...

 

Es gibt im Portage media-plugins/gst-plugins-fluendo-mpegdemux

 -> vielleicht ist dies das Gstreamer-Plugin welches dir noch fehlt.

lg

----------

## TB-Master

*g* k also werd mich jetzt dann doch noch ein bisschen mit banshee rumärgern *g* bevor ich kdelibs draufhaue. 

Fabiolla: 

das plugin hatte ich bereits, und jetzt erneut installiert ... nur leider bringt es auch nichts. 

Was etwas arg komisch ist ... mplayer spielt mp3s ohne Probleme ab. Liegt das jetzt womöglich daran, dass ich zwei versionen von gstreamer auf em system hab? banshee hat die 0.10 mitinstalliert, zuvor war 0.8 drauf. 

Denke es ist vorerst aml sinnvoll etwas aufzuräumen. Daher will ich nu gstreamer0.8 runterwerfen. emerge --unmerge gstreamer-0.8 funktioniert zwar, bei emerge --depclean allerdings gibts probleme. Da muss dann wiweder gstreamer0.8 installiert werden. 

Wie stell ich das nun am schalusten an? *g* ... 

Das sind die derzeitigen Binarys: 

 *Quote:*   

> dell_rechner ~ # gst
> 
> gst-complete-0.8      gst-inspect-0.10      gst-launch-ext-0.8    gst-typefind-0.8      gst-xmlinspect-0.8
> 
> gst-compprep-0.8      gst-inspect-0.8       gst-md5sum-0.8        gst-visualise-0.10    gst-xmllaunch-0.10
> ...

 

Ziemlicher mischmasch  :Sad: 

chrib: Kannsu mal deine usefalgs posten? und soweit dich erinnerst mir sagen welche pakete du installiert hast? 

Vielen Dank schonmal

Toni

----------

## firefly

es ist auch kein wunder, das mplayer mp3s abspielen kann, denn es verwendet nicht gstreamer für das decodieren  :Wink: 

----------

## TB-Master

achso *g* das erklät einiges *g*. 

naja k hab jetzt mittlerweile noch 

*  media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

installiert ... wie so oft auch kein erfolg. (langsam verzweifel) Witzigerweise spielt banshee dann den ton von wmv dateien ab ... ich blicks wirklcih nicht mehr. 

Wäre unendlichdankbar wenn jemand ne paketliste und usefalgs schicken könnte, bei dem banshee funktioniert. 

Toni

----------

## hurra

gst-plugins-mad is drauf?

----------

## TB-Master

jep ist installiert ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Von den Hardwareanforderungen dürften sich KDE und Gnome inzwischen nichts nehmen. Jedenfalls rennt KDE auf meinem Rechner inzwischen deutlich schneller als Gnome. Da hat KDE immens zugelegt. Wie das allerdings auf einem schwächeren Rechner aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber die Kompilierzeiten von KDE sind enorm. Und mit Gstreamer konnte ich noch nie was anfangen. Ich hab bei mir als Useflag "xine -gstreamer" und das funktioniert wesentlich besser.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Jedenfalls rennt KDE auf meinem Rechner inzwischen deutlich schneller als Gnome.

 

Ich finde allgemein, dass Qt-Programme einen Tick flüssiger laufen als gtk-Anwendungen, aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck (nicht, dass jetzt hier gleich ein Strei losbricht).

 *Quote:*   

>  k also werd mich jetzt dann doch noch ein bisschen mit banshee rumärgern *g* bevor ich kdelibs draufhaue. 

 

Mir scheint du hast den Tipp mit exaile überlesen.  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Wollte mal fragen, ob es nun mit dem MP3 abspielen unter Banshee zu einer Lösung gekommen ist.

Hier tritt nämlich selbiges Problem auf.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jedenfalls rennt KDE auf meinem Rechner inzwischen deutlich schneller als Gnome. 
> 
> Ich finde allgemein, dass Qt-Programme einen Tick flüssiger laufen als gtk-Anwendungen, aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck (nicht, dass jetzt hier gleich ein Strei losbricht).

 

Sollte auch so sein  :Wink: 

Kde-Styles sind (meist) in C++ gecodet (es werden Qt-Methoden verwendet), wohingegen GTK auf Pixmap-Themes setzt. Zweitere sind eigentlich immer langsamer. Teste einfach mal z.B. fusionx-aqua (Pixmap-based kde-theme), und du wirst sehen dass kde nicht mehr sooo flüssig läuft.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit gesucht, wie man pixmap-themes für kde erstellt, installiert usw.) und bin über einige Berichte gestolpert, welche sagen, dass die kde-pixmap-engine schneller ist als die von GTK. Da es sich da noch um kde-2.x handelte (und somit auch um ein Uralt-GTK), nehme ich an dass der Vergleich heute anders ausfällt.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## deejay

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, woran es liegen könnte dass Banshee keine MP3 abspielt?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Wirklich niemand eine Idee? Vor kurzen ist die Version 0.11.2 stable geworden. Das Problem besteht jedoch immer noch. MP3s kann ich ansonsten abspielen, mit Totem z.B. Warum funktioniert es dann bei banshee nicht. Er verlangt nach einem Plugin, aber von den Plugins, gstreamer vielleicht, von denen ich dachte sie könnten es sein, waren es leider nicht.

Hat vielleicht jemand Banshee laufen und hat eine Lösung parat?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun gstreamer und die plugins komplett ~x86 installiert. Nun funktioniert banshee einwandfrei.

Gruß

deejay

----------

